# misc. ammo for sale



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I got a bunch of misc. ammo I need to get rid of. Most of it is partial boxes but some is loose misc. bunches. Not sure what to ask but it will be priced plenty low to get your interest. All or part(s).
For example:
28 25-06 rem
14 .264 Win
18 .280 Win
15 25-35 Win
15 300 H&H mag
23 38 Auto Colt
15 32 Win Special
19 250 Sav
30 41 Rem Mag
47 38 Super Auto
45 45 Auto rim
50 45 ACP
19 7mm Mauser
48 .218 Bee
small bunches of other misc. cartridges
bunches of shot shells, mostly .12g lead


----------

